# another pantry



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

I finished this project this am. Took about 4 days off/on! The customer make the rough drawing. It started out 2 x 8, 6 foot tall. THis lady has a small kitchen. I finally talked her down to 2 x 4, 5 foot tall. IMHO it is still too large, but who am I? It is red oak, full ext drawers and pull outs. Spice rack is oak too.
mounted on casters. Once it is in her kitchen a full lenght mirror will go on the tall side.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That is some fine workmanship good job on that, I really like the finish, extra special.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Great job. Did you make the cathreadral doors your self or was that some thing you were able to pick up at the cabinet shop? Very nice workmanship. I hope she payed you what it was worth.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks for the kind words, I made it all myself, even purchased the oak in the rough. Hand rubbed finish, Golden Oak stain.
My Son tells me I never charge enough. He has his own custom furniture shop in GA. I just like to keep busy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Harry 

I don't ever recall seeing the pull knobs put in the joints,but it works 

==========


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice! Beautiful finish.
Excellent wood work.
Just 4 days..."off and on"?? More like four weeks, for me.

It's not anything I've ever seen in a kitchen. A movable pantry. But then, I guess a Hoosier is sort of a movable pantry.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW!

Just put all of us to shame why don't ya 

That is some excellent work Harry! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Come on Harry. That nice of work in four days? Did you sleep any of that time?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks very sweet, Harry. I'm sure she'll be happy with it!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW that is really nice! 4 Days???? I can't even get that kind of cabinet in my imagination in 4 days! I am sure she will be VERY pleased!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good looking piece of furniture!

Corey


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

thanks everyone!
Lady took delivery today, took 4 of us to load and unload it. Still think it was too large for her kitchen, but she was very pleased, and that's all I care about. Now the husband wants a gun cabinet.
harry


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice hARRY

=======


Old_Chipper said:


> thanks everyone!
> Lady took delivery today, took 4 of us to load and unload it. Still think it was too large for her kitchen, but she was very pleased, and that's all I care about. Now the husband wants a gun cabinet.
> harry


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> thanks everyone!
> Lady took delivery today, took 4 of us to load and unload it. Still think it was too large for her kitchen, but she was very pleased, and that's all I care about. Now the husband wants a gun cabinet.
> harry


Looks great, Harry! So tell me, when you deliver the gun holder, are you going to let 'em know you can redo the "skin" on the freezer in matching wood to hold all of the wild game he's going to fill it with?

I remember, back 20+ years ago, working as a computer consultant and having several clients that would hire me to upgrade their system and then, once they saw how nice it was would hire me to perform another upgrade on that.. on and on.. Made for a steady cash flow.. about 1 upgrade per month for several years! By the time they were done the only thing original was the case.. and some of them even had that swapped out.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

A full length mirror on a kitchen pantry ? 
Any one else a little baffled by this ? LOL !


No matter.... EXCELLENT craftsman ship !


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> would hire me to perform another upgrade on that.. on and on.. .


I know what you mean! I never look for work, it comes to me. I remember back in the 80's when I did remodeling I spent over a year on one block. I turn a lot of stuff down these days, too many aches and pains. 
What's like in AK? I wanted to live up there until I spent 2 yrs in Wyo, and 3 yrs in Mich. and a year in Iceland. Decided cold weather wasn't for me!
Harry


----------



## yaya41 (Sep 14, 2009)

That is just beautiful! I also have small kitchen...I'm soo new to this, bear w/me.....I too have a small kitchen, I have been wanting a pantry that utilizes the deep space of my cabinet by ... when you open the door to the pantry, you fold out shelve doors (I'm guessing attached by piano hinges) and expose shelves at back of pantry that have more shelves and storage...I've been looking for some plans with my idea...I suppose b/c I can't draw...I never even thought of "attempting" to draw plans!!! Ha! What a resourceful customer...she was lucky to find you!!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> I know what you mean! I never look for work, it comes to me. I remember back in the 80's when I did remodeling I spent over a year on one block. I turn a lot of stuff down these days, too many aches and pains.
> What's like in AK? I wanted to live up there until I spent 2 yrs in Wyo, and 3 yrs in Mich. and a year in Iceland. Decided cold weather wasn't for me!
> Harry


 
It's often colder in Wyoming and Michigan than Anchorage (winter is usually a high of 25F, low of 10). Some parts of Alaska are mostly rain in Winter, while others are bitter cold (low of -60F, -40F average low).


----------

